
Watch Out Elon: Nikola Is Offering More Than Just Trucks - thisisit
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/05/this-rugged-electric-off-roader-from-nikola-has-specs-to-rival-a-tesla/
======
pietz
and this is all they wanted

